# just how long can we stay !



## annatee (Feb 18, 2009)

Help you all probably heard this question a thousand times but I am none the wiser !
We have a 30 day stamp on our passports when we came in jan. from the uk. We have been told we can stay 60 days with this as uk residents ? or should we be doing a visa trip somewhere ,we are here helping family settle and need to stay on a while but its as clear as mud at the moment.
thanks if anyone can help


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

If the stamp states 30 days, then thats all you should stay for in the UAE (actually, it's 29 days so I'm lead to believe) If you overstay your visa, you will be liable to fines, currently, I believe it's AED 100 per day. I'm sure other members here will clarify that for you.

Please check the DNRD website below for further information, it is written in English.

http://www.dnrd.gov.ae/DNRD?lang=en-GB


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I have heard of people getting 30 days stamped but actually being allowed 60. It's Dubai logic.


----------



## annatee (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for the replies took your advice and renewed visa on a trip to oman ,does anyone know any more on the 30 day stamp been valid for 60 i have been told this before ,thanks again


----------

